# Tháp giải nhiệt tsn Tashin gỗ tròn Teco Xuong Minh 100rt



## quangtc0004 (1/1/21)

*XUONG MINH TRADING COMPANY LIMITED* Nhập khẩu và phân phối *tháp giải nhiệt tashin* 100RT, Tháp giải nhiệt nước không ồn TSN 100RT, tháp giải nhiệt được sử dụng cho những khu vực có giới hạn độ ồn, như thư viện, bệnh viện, trường học,..

Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin do Công ty Xương Minh cung cấp Toàn Quốc.

Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin TSN 100RT là chủng loại tháp làm mát nước chuyên dụng, được Công ty TASHIN Đài Loan thiết kế riêng cho những khu vực có giới hạn độ ồn, tháp có kích thước lắp đặt - Cao 2410mm, đường kính 2800mm,





Bản vẽ lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin TSN 100RT

* Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin TSN 100RT
- Công xuất giải nhiệt 390000kcar/hr
- Kích thước : Cao 2410mm , đường kính 2800mmmm , đường ống in, out : 100mm
- Động cơ quạt 2Hp
- Đường kính cánh quạt : 1500mm.
- Lưu lượng gió : 700m3/min
- Lưu lượng nước : 78m3/hh
- Trọng lượng khô : 450kg , trọng lượng khi hoạt đông : 1300kg.

[VIDEO]




*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* được cấu tạo bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin và *máy bơm teco* chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

